# Java Programme



## romax (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo Ich hab mal ne Frage,

Ich stell sie mal einfach

Gibt es ein Java Programm womit man z.B. Dropdown Menüs erstellen kann oder so was??? Ich bin ein Java Noob


für jeden Tipp danke ich und wenn es für fortgeschritten ist, ist es auch egal. 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Signatur:

Ich bin ein Java NooB holt mich da raus!!


----------



## jPat (27. Sep 2007)

Ja. mit jedem beliebigen Text-Editor kannst du so was erstellen

Nim Eclipse.


----------



## The_S (27. Sep 2007)

Ich glaube eher, du meinst JavaScript, oder!?


----------



## romax (27. Sep 2007)

Ja genau Javascript! was einfach für anfänger ist.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Signatur:

Ich bin ein Java Noob holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Wildcard (27. Sep 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

> Ich bin ein Java Noob holt mich hier raus!


Das kannste gerne haben 


Hier geht es um Java, nicht um JavaScript.

CoolMenu, eine JavaScipt Bibliothek, könnte dich interessieren.


----------



## romax (27. Sep 2007)

ja gibt es ein programm dafür???


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

> ja gibt es ein programm dafür???


Wofür?

Um dir zu erklären, dass du hier im falschen Forum bist?


----------



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

Ob es ein programm gibt um Java sachen zu erstllen. wie z.B. Homepage Maker dafür da ist Hp machen für anfänger


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

> Ob es ein programm gibt um Java sachen zu erstllen.


Klar, die nennen sich IDE, zB. eclipse, NetBeans, etc. pp.



> wie z.B. Homepage Maker dafür da ist Hp machen für anfänger


Ich glaube du verstehst immer noch nicht.

Du bist hier im falschen Forum.


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2007)

Java ist was anderes als JavaScript und die beiden Dingen haben nicht das geringste miteinander zu tun (um es nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit zu sagen  ).

@maki

du weißt doch ganz genau, dass er JavaScript und nicht Java mein! Hör halt auf so n Schwachsinn zu schreiben und ihn dadurch nur noch mehr zu verwirren!


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2007)

> du weißt doch ganz genau, dass er JavaScript und nicht Java mein! Hör halt auf so n Schwachsinn zu schreiben und ihn dadurch nur noch mehr zu verwirren!


Was denn für einen Schwachsinn?


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ob es ein programm gibt um Java sachen zu erstllen.
> 
> 
> Klar, die nennen sich IDE, zB. eclipse, NetBeans, etc. pp.



Das ist zwar inhaltlich korrekt, aber jemand, der den Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript nicht kennt, wird dadurch einfach nur verwirrt! Und selbst wenn ein "richtiger" Java-Anfänger diese Frage gestellt hätte, würde ihn deine Antwort nicht wirklich weiter helfen!


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2007)

Was ich schreibe entscheide ich, ggf. wird ein Mod der Meinung sein, dass das von mir geschriebene unpassend ist.

Ansonsten kannst du für dich selbst entscheiden, welchen schwachsinn du schreiben möchtest, oder eben auch nicht.


Ich danke dir trotzdem vielmals, dass du mich deine Meinung hast wissen lassen, es bedeuted mir wirklich sehr viel...


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2007)

Es ist mir egal, was du schreibst und was nicht, aber wir sind hier nunmal in einem Forum. Und Sinn und Zweck eines Forums ist u. a. der Gegenseitige Gedankenaustausch, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf. Ich hab dir schlichtweg meine Meinung gesagt. Wenn du sie für falsch hältst, meine Position als "einfacher User" nicht wichtig genug erscheint, oder dich drüber aufregst, ist das letztendlich nicht mein Problem und mir auch vollkommen egal.

Ich wollte lediglich den Thread-Steller die Info zukommen lassen, dass er nicht alles glauben muss, was man ihm erzählt  .

Wenn du noch weitere Off-Topic Anmerkungen an mich hast, bitte ich dich dieses per PN zu erledigen. Danke! Alles andere wird von mir ignoriert ...


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2007)

Könntest du so einen Schwachsinn in Zukunft unterlassen?

Schön das wir uns mal "ausführlich" unterhalten haben...

*g*


----------

